# Story Hour Favorites: Link to your Sig!



## hbarsquared (May 23, 2006)

It would be nice to have this thread stickied, but it looks like it will depend on its popularity and usefulness to all us story hour addicts readers.

I find that most of the new story hours I begin to read are not necessariy the ones that I see on the front page, but those that I find in the signatures of other posters.  Mainly, the ones who themselves write great story hours, but also the ones that I respect based on their posts.

The only problem is that I have reached the point where my number of "reccommended" story hours has exceeded the 1000 character limit of my sig.

I wonder if any other sotry hour posters have stumbled into this road block, as well?

So, much like on the PbP boards for signatures including way too many games to fit into the character limit, I would like to start this thread for signatures including your reccommended story hours.

_I realize and recognize we already have a Story Hour Index thread, but I believe that this thread might serve a slightly different function.  If it ends up being too redundant and utterly useless, I apologize in advance and welcome its deletion._​
Simply post normally with each of the links you would like to include.  After submitting, _right-click_ on the post number and select "Copy Link Location" (Firefox) or "Copy Shortcut" (Explorer).  You can also simply click on the post number link and then copy the url form the address bar.  You now have a link to all of your favorite story hours that doesn't break the character limit!


----------



## hbarsquared (May 23, 2006)

*Story Hours I read*

Blackdirge's Rise and Fall of an Orc Chieftan _(completed)_
Blackdirge's Myrgle, Adept of Yeenoghu _(completed)_
Blackdirge's Urg the Unlikely, Half-Ogre Wizard _(completed)_
Blackdirge's Grummok, Gargoyle Assassin _(completed)_
Blackdirge's  Nithrekel, Earth Mephit Fighter _(completed)_

Emiricol's Of Fey and Shadow

JollyDoc's Age of Worms
JollyDoc's Shackled City _(completed)_

PhoenixAsh's Adventure in the Open Skies: The Liralen Irregulars

Piratecat's Story Hour from the beginning

Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour
Shemeska's Planescape Storyhour #2


----------



## genshou (May 24, 2006)

I've never gotten around to putting others' story hours in my sig - maybe I should.  Yes, we should definitely sticky this!


----------

